# Next sector to boom?



## absolute1 (23 November 2010)

hey, still fairly new to trading, i was just wondering wat peoples opinions or methods of predicting the next booming sector would be? how long will it take for another sector to boom? how long will the current boom last? is a downward trend expected after a boom?  and anything else you can thing of along those lines would help

A reason or some form of justification of method would be appreciated.


----------



## frankie_boy (24 November 2010)

*Re: Next Sector To Boom*

I think if we all knew that, We wouldnt be on here discussing the same questions..

Just think about the 3 Billion people in the developing world of China and India that are not too far away, materials, food, health.. 

Happy Hunting =)


----------



## Agentm (24 November 2010)

*Re: Next Sector To Boom*

same

food and agriculture.. not investing there atm, but i of the firm view those areas will be running hot in the very near future.  staying with gold copper oil platinum and rare earth for the time being


----------



## Logique (24 November 2010)

*Re: Next Sector To Boom*

Uranium may yet have a second coming, especially if a few govts change. But for the time being, palladium and silver.


----------



## sinner (24 November 2010)

*Re: Next Sector To Boom*

The next boom is never where everyone is looking.

Good luck on your food and uranium investments.

I am looking to zinc.


----------



## frankie_boy (24 November 2010)

*Re: Next Sector To Boom*

Yes, Zinc coming into summer is quite a wise idea...

I will be buying plenty for tomorrow for my First Ashes Test Match =)


----------



## nioka (24 November 2010)

*Re: Next Sector To Boom*

There are those that say rare earths are now a bubble and that their mini boom is over. I say "you aint seen nuttin yet".


----------



## mr. jeff (24 November 2010)

*Re: Next Sector To Boom*

SPM - Speewah Metals

See this thread and what pacestick just posted; he is on to something good.
I have a friend who knows some people who work in large investment companies who are heading in this direction with their money.
In WA there is a company with a good Vn resource, (Is it an executive from FMG involved?) someone help me out here....?

Vagueness comes naturally, apologies for that.


----------



## awg (24 November 2010)

*Re: Next Sector To Boom*



nioka said:


> There are those that say rare earths are now a bubble and that their mini boom is over. I say "you aint seen nuttin yet".




read a little snippet recently that said whilst China has an abundance of most rare earths, they have almost none of certain others.

I believe they are known as HREEs. and they named the elements concerned, then named 2 ASX coys that have a play in them.

I will dig around and see if I can locate the ASX codes


----------



## burglar (14 June 2012)

It seems to be graphite for the moment, though not a sector really, ...

Just a commodity.


----------



## beatthemarket (19 June 2012)

agree re graphite, we're noticing the same kind of activity that we saw at the start of the rare earth rally.

unrelated to this, a large proportion of the world's OECD population are moving into old age... would warrant keeping an eye on any volume moving into biotech.


----------



## mrlister (19 June 2012)

What biotech stocks are there to keep an eye on?


----------



## noirua (17 October 2020)

The Rarest Cars Ever Built and How Much They Cost | Investing Magazine
					

When it comes to the rarest cars in the world, we’re not just talking about the price. Sure, the price for most of these vehicles is in the millions, but the other thing that makes them so valuable and so rare is that only a few, comparatively, were ever made. For example, one of the […]




					za.investing.com


----------

